# whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

come on people
big ups to 8v's


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

this would be a good topic. I want to know the fastest NA 8v in a A2 body. After long thinking I came to this conlusion. Sell my jetta and buy a corrado or eagle talon. I cant figure out how I can get similar acceleration without the Turbo or SC.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (kickster)*

sad little 8v's cant push much without 
the $$ of a Vr6 swap


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

It's always easier to lose weight than make more power.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (gearhead455)*

Well when mine runs, I think I'm right up there with the best of 8V N/A HP cars. No dyno plots yet to back it up tho..... Ya you know 8V's can't be fast, that's why TSR can get almost simliar HP out of worked 8V's as they do with worked 16V's








later,


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2L Bunny)*

I am going to do a couple dyno runs in the spring. I know that there are many faster 8V's out there....but mine goes pretty good. I am in the process of rebuilding the motor and doing a new clutch, etc. I will post some pics to this board when I get a shot....


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (john green)*

TSR ?
hrmmm do they have a web site ?
I think im gona stick with 8valves just because 
i need reliablility and torque







more than speed !


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

http://www.tsr-performance.com/ 
I've got one of their Pack C heads on my Rabbit, I've been real happy with it.
later,


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2L Bunny)*

hrmmm that C head looks NICE!
but how much will that cost to get here in canada ?
Do they have a Kit i can orderd to rebuild my head with ?
I doubt it ..they do maad porting.
damn


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

ya that head looks good. I want to see the actual dyno on that head. 140 hp with a 1.8 is too good.


----------



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sad little 8v's cant push much without 
the $$ of a Vr6 swap
[HR][/HR]​then they arent 8vs anymore. might as well go 1.8T then. faster.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's always easier to lose weight than make more power.[HR][/HR]​I read a similar quote from Nate Romero - not much of a streetable car, but his rabbit was running low 12s, I think. (8v, NA)
-Steve


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rockit)*

Ive tried the 8v route and after researching cost its better to go 16v if you want the most power. 8v's are ok but in a world dominated by honda's i need 16v-20v.After living with both I can say for sure the 16v is way nicer for anything about 3k rpm..


----------



## lotus7 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (john green)*

I built a 14:1 8v just to see. ran it on stock CIS and avgas... Was very quick, would have been fast in the A2(more aerodynamic). Obviously can't meet the streetable criterion...Too much hassle with fuel availability. Was quicker than any of my other Bunny transplants.


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

My old '90 GTI N/A 2.0L 8V ran 14.9's w/ full interior, a cat, and running Digifant AND PASSED CALIFORNIA SMOG....here's the specs:
Engine, bottom end:
- 1984cc displacement, bottom end completely blueprinted
- 1.8L German JH block bored for each individual piston w/ a torque plate, and tolerances are much closer than factory specs
- New 82.5mm factory pistons, all equal weights, w/ factory rings
- New 92.8mm Crank, completely balanced
- CNC Lightened, balanced, and shot peened New factory riffle drilled 144mm rods
> -100 grams from each rod
> ARP rod bolts
- New Lightened and balanced intermediate shaft
- New 36mm, 2.0L oil pump
- New factory windage tray
- New factory oil pan
- Factory Oil cooler ('90 and up GTI did not originally come with the oil cooler)
- All new factory bearings and gaskets
Engine, head:
- New complete factory hydraulic 8V head 40x33mm, port and polished; flow benched @ 160 cfms
- Cat/Crane 272 cam w/ 11.68mm lift
- Eurospec Adjustable cam sprocket
- New factory head gasket
- Red powder coated valve cover, with VW 8V SOHC written on it
- Rubber G60/A3 type valve cover gasket
Exhaust:
-Tectonics 2 1/4" piping mated to and UltraFlow stainless steel straight through muffler
- Tectonics Race downpipe with 2" primaries w/ a new Techtonics cat.
- Heavily match ported dual outlet exhaust manifold.
Intake:
- Heavily match ported intake manifold runners, as well as ported throttle body inlet
- ABD 3" Intake pipe
- AMS "P-Flow", w/ a custom made plexiglass heat shield
- Reduced spring tension on Air Flow Meter
Transmission:
- Velocity 80% diff lock
- New lightened and balanced factory flywheel, (-4.8 lbs)
- New factory Sach 8V clutch disc mated to a factory 16V pressure plate.
- Autotech short shift kit
- Redline MTL tranny fluid
Suspension:
- Ground Control coil-overs w/Eibach 2 1/4" ID springs
> 450 lbs front spring rates
> 350 lbs rear spring rates
- Koni Sport adjustable front and rear shock and struts
- Neuspeed front stress bar
- Autotech rear stress bar
- Polyurethane front sway bar bushing for factory 15mm bar.
- Polyurethane inserts for rear trailing arm
***Trust me, upgraded swaybars are not needed for this suspension setup
Brakes:
- New front vented 10.1" discs and calipers upgrade.
- Steel braided lines, front and rear
- Rear disc brake conversion ('90 and up 8V's had drums originally)
- Custom brake cooling ducts
Interior, totally immaculate
- Lloyd floor mat w/ embroidered red "GTI", show use only....factory mats for normal driving
- Wolfsburg Edition interior cloth, gray with red stripes and embroidered "GTI"
- 60/40 Split rear bench from an '89 16V which had the same cloth as the Wolfsburg Edition ('90 GTI originally did not have a split rear bench)
-Smoked clear interior light w/ delay timer from '88 16V's
- Rapid Parts 3 gauge cluster w/ VDO Oil Temp, Oil Pressure, and Volt gauges
- Blaupunkt "Las Vegas" in-dash CD player, w/ Polk DX rear 4x6's and Boston 3 1/2" fronts...the doors can also accept speakers.
- MSD Shift light
- Sparco Aluminum Petals
- Wired for Air Fuel Ratio monitoring w/ multimeter
- Dash Mat
- "8V" badge on glove box
- Sunroof
Exterior; Alpine White(origional paint), totally immaculate...showroom floor condition:
- Smoked tail lights, side park lights, and third brake light (3rd brake light is integrated into the rear spoiler)
- Front Smoked/clear Hella turn signals
- Tinted windows all around
- Factory tear drops, immaculate condition; also have a second, brand new set of factory wheel plates for "show" use only
- Rear "8V" badge.
- Front and rear European plates "WOB-A290"
- Custom "ONLY 8V" license plate
- Sun roof defletor...although I do not currently use it
- Factory fog lights
Other:
- AMS Digifant II Chip
- New SEAT dual-FAN electric fan kit, same as Passat 16V fan kit. Keeps engine coolant temps way down
- 180 degree fan switch and thermo switch.
- Custom engine fan "on-off" switch
- Rare power steering, with no AC setup....saves lots of weight


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (ONLY 8V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]- Custom "ONLY 8V" license plate [HR][/HR]​







It's gotta be FAST


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

Got that right!




















[Modified by ONLY 8V, 12:37 PM 12-11-2001]


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (ONLY 8V)*

Ehhhh, I was wondering when you were goin to stick your head in on this post!








-Ian


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2021cc8V)*

Hey Ian....you know me too well! I controlled myself and didn't even mention the rabbit knowing the topic said "streetable".








Still got your dubs?
Jason


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (ONLY 8V)*

oh yes indeedy... you were a good boy. LOL








The 2021cc 8v has moved on. I no longer have it.
the black 16v is still with me as my daily beater/ride.
Over the summer I acquired a 78 diesel rabbit. I already have the g60 motor setup sans the g60 charger,the g60 fuel injection, and am going to turbo it. Still need tranny, axles, motor mounts, starter, etc. Anyways... the rabbit is going to be my lil frankenstein experiment.
Hmmm maybe you can gimme some ideas/opinions and/or some hookups?


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2021cc8V)*

I just want a quiet 150 hp








1.8T i want you








ohhh well..
What would i ever do if my 1.8T or VR6 engin messed up 
got to the bank and CRY !


----------



## glenstiles (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2021cc8V)*

Hey Ian, its nice seeing you doing up an A-1. Yeeahhh. And that old 2021 monster in the golf was a pretty sweet combo. Pulled like a horse, and plenty of top end too. If you need some info, I know someone up here doing a rabbit very similiar to what you have in mind... lemme know
Glen


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (glenstiles)*

Glen, yeahh.... send me some info on that rabbit. email me. I'm trying to get most of my parts from the junkyard. Trying to budget the project under 5k ( just in parts). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

I have the fastest 4H (4 hoof)


----------



## LynchK (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

my 87 GLi came with the super-rare Hyperspace option.


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (gearhead455)*

Totally digin your ride dude


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (citat3962)*

The best I ran in my 8v was 14.2. Theres ia a green 8v GTI running low 11's around here


----------



## HbgG60 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (viciousvento)*

supposedly theres an A1 rocco boasting to be the fastest 8v in the world at creative car tunes, its a dubshop in mechanicsburg and (i know the topics N/A) hes running like 28 lbs of boost. 
I dont know enough about forced induction to tell if its b.s. or what.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (HbgG60)*

28lbs.......can you say custom everything.


----------



## MattTheFatCat (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (ONLY 8V)*

I have an 85 GTi with the 'ol 8v, and I'm curious as to yout 1/4 mile time, ONLY 8V. Thanks!


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (MattTheFatCat)*

My 8v has 123 hp and 127lb of torque @ the wheels. That is with 17" rims


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (waterpumper)*

umm....custom everything.


----------



## rebel_eye (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (waterpumper)*

thats impressive. to the wheels?
damn
how did you do it


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

At the last Bug Out I ran a 10.16 in the 1/8. I got the same time as a modded vr6 corrado. Im pretty sure that my Jetta is in the low 15's. thats with a wide ratio tranny and crazy wheel spin in 1st and 2nd.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (hoodita)*

Gentlemen, this was emailed to me by the owner of the fastest 8vt mentioned earlier....
From:	Lugnutscalhoun
To:	Dreaminginboost
hello Ed. you dont know me, this is Kevin Black. i am the owner of the orange Rocco 1 you spoke of on the 8v forum. my Vortex account is down currently, so i have some info for you if you would like to post an update for me that would be great. At the time, the roc was the fastest 8v. i had run [email protected] with a G60 turbo motor, daily driven including to the track and work on monday







. my buds Joel Brown ( Green A2 Golf-new fastest 8v [email protected] ) and Bill Matter (Riders Automachine-all motor Rabbit [email protected]) and I had just completed the new fully built 2.0 crossflow race motor. that was tested in the roc at the end of 2000 and indeed ran [email protected] (on 25 psi)-dyno hp was 343 wheel at 28 psi........now that motor makes 378 wheel hp and 339 wheel torque. some more numbers for you- thios one is related to the post subject - Andrew Foos (friend of ours, Riders did his motor) ran [email protected] MPH with his yellow rabbit, this car is driven on the street but has a pretty stripped interior......also it is a 2.0 motor with a solid lifter 8v head, and Electromotive TEC-II engine management..tuned by me.....on the dyno last time it made 157 wheel hp and i cant remember the tq but it was nice.....this car has not been ran enough to realize its full potential....i am positive it is capable of 13's at over 100 with the kind of hp......hope this helps







Kevin. 16v turbo in progress."


----------



## metrowdub (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (idreamofturbo)*

Well im quite sure mine's not the fastest but it's alot of fun to drive.........Im very glad i did'nt go with this 1.8 16v i had and went with a 2.0L.ABA combo.......I drive mostly around the city so i just needed reliability and TORK.....The 2.0 has a good deal of tork........As far as the 16V ..i sold it to a friend of mine along with a "77" rabbit....I know he will be able to kill me in the long run but like i said i like the quickness and tork my good ole 2.0L ABA put's out!!!!!!.......I wish i had gone with a bigger cam though!!!!!!!!!.....
METRODUB
Silver/blue"83"GTI.2.0L.ABA
Non-sun-roof model...
2.0LABA 44K
"83" solid lifter head P&P'ed.TT high REV valve spring's and TT G-gring cam
TT down pipe with 2 2/5 inch exhaust with flow master muffler......FK tranny 
16V pressure plate and HD sach's 8V clutch disc........NEW axle's ,ball joint's,,tie rod's...ext..........polyurthane here and there......16V passenger mount.......Still more to go.........I NEED A GARAGE!!!!!!!!!.......It's to cold .......
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vdub Boy (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (metrowdub)*

My little ABA swap is treating me real well so far.








Unfortunately, I don't have any HP numbers or 1/4 mile times yet.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (Vdub Boy)*

I have an '86 Jetta with a 9A block and a 8v head. I don't know what kind of power it makes and I only recently got the fueling problems sorted out. The best time I managed at the 1/4 mile this year was a 16.2. I was a bit dissappointed but it is definitely way more fun to drive than with the stock engine.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (sidejam)*

so if i was to do this aba bottom end swap, how much should i expect to shovel out for the whole project? Do harnesses have to be swapped too for just the bottom end?
Ed


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (idreamofturbo)*

If you're going to do this swap, be prepared for a fair amount of grief. I still have the stock CIS fuel system with a control pressure regulator from an Audi 5000 Turbo. I had to make a spacer headgasket to lower compression to stop the engine from pinging. The vacuum advance was removed, and, if I wasn't changing the engine soon, I'd definitely want an ignition system with a knock sensor. I also have an SDS EIC which controls two injectors before the throttle body. I had quite a bit of issues to get a good air fuel reading, and, between the high compression and 272 degree cam, the idle quality is still a bit questionable.
Although it was quite a learning experience, if I was to do this set-up again, I would definitely want some sort of stand alone engine management system to run it, like SDS or Tech-II.
I was actually hoping to get my 1/4 mile times into the 15's and I think it would have been easier with a 2.0L 16 valve on CIS.
When I bought the engine, it cam as a long block. Someone needed the head, so I took the bottom end. I don't know how easy it would be to find just a 9A bottom end. If you wanted a 2.0L 8 valve, why not try to find the Audi 3A? That might be an easier swap with less gremlins to deal with.
Sorry for the endless babble. I hope some of it was useful.










[Modified by sidejam, 11:24 AM 12-26-2001]


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (sidejam)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you're going to do this swap, be prepared for a fair amount of grief. I still have the stock CIS fuel system with a control pressure regulator from an Audi 5000 Turbo. I had to make a spacer headgasket to lower compression to stop the engine from pinging. The vacuum advance was removed, and, if I wasn't changing the engine soon, I'd definitely want an ignition system with a knock sensor. I also have an SDS EIC which controls two injectors before the throttle body. I had quite a bit of issues to get a good air fuel reading, and, between the high compression and 272 degree cam, the idle quality is still a bit questionable.
Although it was quite a learning experience, if I was to do this set-up again, I would definitely want some sort of stand alone engine management system to run it, like SDS or Tech-II.[HR][/HR]​
Are you running 93+ octane? I dont have a knock sensor on my ABA in my Jetta and it has NEVER knocked. Its just straight up basic CIS. My swap went pretty smoothly. It only took my a weekend to do it. The only problem I had was the cam timing. But I figured it out rather quickly. Im tellin you right NOW dont use a knock sensor with this setup it will make you lose power. Trust me I know.


[Modified by hoodita, 11:28 AM 12-26-2001]


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (hoodita)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Are you running 93+ octane? I dont have a knock sensor on my ABA in my Jetta and it has NEVER knocked. Its just straight up basic CIS. My swap went pretty smoothly. It only took my a weekend to do it. The only problem I had was the cam timing. But I figured it out rather quickly. Im tellin you right NOW dont use a knock sensor with this setup it will make you lose power. Trust me know.[HR][/HR]​My engine is a 2.0L 16v bottom end with a Rabbit GTI 8v head. I always run 94 octane.


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (sidejam)*

Its probably pinging cause of the super high compression you have. You might have to run 100+ octane or you'll need the knock sensor. I thought you were running an 8v bottom end.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (hoodita)*

The pinging is gone now. It just took a lot of trial and error to get rid of it. For whatever reason, from the header, using a 2.25" exhaust with only a rear muffler, made the car run a lot better. 
What kind of time do you run with the ABA?


[Modified by sidejam, 1:51 PM 12-26-2001]


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (sidejam)*

Thats good that its not pinging anymore. My best time was a 10.16 in the 1/8.


----------



## 2LmkIGTI (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

I would like to know, myself!!!! I am bored with my 2L 8V. Has 286 solid lifter cam. Fast. But not fast enough. I am thinking g60. One available locally... But something more alluring, and less trendy than a 16 v. Anyone know where I can get a weber carb set up for a cross flow head? I think that would be fun...







I am considering a 2.1 L conversion. I alreday stomp hondas in my class. But want a real killer.. On a budget of course...







I am going to rebuild, regardless. At least get closer to blueprinting.. The fast cars I saw in CA had individual thottle bodies. Anyone know if they are worth it? I would prefer carbs.. No wiring nightmares. But to jet a carb? Sheesh. I need some info if anyone has it. I want some more power. Oh, and Fiber body parts? fenders.....Hood...Hatch....Anyone?? Thanks..Todd in MN Silver '84 with Panasports... (one polished.... Ha Ha Ha)


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2LmkIGTI)*

Can you give a few more details about your set-up with the 2.0L, is it a 3A or ABA and what comp., How much hp are you making with the 286. I will be running a 2.0L 3A with solid head, Audi 5000 Turbo intake, 10.5+:1 comp. and trying to decide between KS or stock CIS electronic ignition and whether to use a Schrick 280 or an Autotech 286?
James.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (A1Rocco)*

I'd stick to CIS. It's simpler. For added fuel, I have an SDS EIC.


----------



## raylomas26 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (rebel_eye)*

I smoked a Grand Cherokee today. K&N filter Neuspeed wires (oooooohhhh) Otherwise stock engine w 5 speed































[Modified by raylomas26, 5:44 AM 1-13-2002]


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (raylomas26)*

Whats SDS EIC??


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (idreamofturbo)*

Simply Digital Systems Electronic Ignition Controler. ?
James.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (A1Rocco)*

Simple Digital Systems Extra Injector Controller. Click the link in my sig. and there's all kinds of info on them.
later,


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2L Bunny)*

Running High 14s in the 1/4 i guess low 15s before the other stuff I did 3A header solid mounts 2 1/4 cat back euro infection weber tb no int no heat no ac no ps race seat and too much other stuff to list smoked a VR6 Golf tonight with ease


----------



## A1Rocco (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (2L Bunny)*

Yes, well that would make sense since your trying to control fuel instead of ignition, I was just trying to show off.








Matt,
I hope to have my car in a similar state of tune some day, if I ever get the rest of the parts I need for my 3A install. I guess you are not a "fish out of water" when it comes to tuning these cars. Sorry.








James.


[Modified by A1Rocco, 7:38 PM 1-16-2002]


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (hoodita)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Im tellin you right NOW dont use a knock sensor with this setup it will make you lose power. Trust me I know.
[HR][/HR]​I'd like to know more about that. Why does it make you lose power if you aren't knocking?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (Stephen Webb)*

Hoodtas car is wierd I set the timing at 12 degrees at idle and he only runs 93 oct and this thing does not ping in the hottest weather and it will still hang with a VR6 Jetta at 85 mph his car is a freak show and I had the head milled before I put it together







I cut the intermediate shaft gear and put it in the ABA BTW Are you talking about me Matt










[Modified by eurotrashrabbit, 12:40 AM 1-17-2002]


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (Stephen Webb)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Im tellin you right NOW dont use a knock sensor with this setup it will make you lose power. Trust me I know.

I'd like to know more about that. Why does it make you lose power if you aren't knocking?[HR][/HR]​If you have a lot of mechanical noise it can trigger the knock sensor. So, if your valve clearances are loose or your valve guides are worn you could have trouble with the KS retarding the ignition.
OTOH, there are lots of people using KS ignition with solid lifter heads that have no problems with retarded ignition.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (J. Daniel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
If you have a lot of mechanical noise it can trigger the knock sensor. So, if your valve clearances are loose or your valve guides are worn you could have trouble with the KS retarding the ignition.
OTOH, there are lots of people using KS ignition with solid lifter heads that have no problems with retarded ignition.[HR][/HR]​I had wondered about wheter sold lifters would cause problems or not. I guess if the valvetrain is making the right type of noise (5 kHz or so) and loud enough, the knock sensor will pick it up as a knock. 
The problem I have is not having reliable way to tell if it is retarding the timing or not. 
-Steve



----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: whos got the fastest steetable N/A 8v around (idreamofturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whats SDS EIC??







[HR][/HR]​








Check it out at http://www.sdsefi.com/eic.html


----------

